# 8 Week Blood Donation Substitution Sugestions.



## PHOENIX (Mar 28, 2015)

I noticed many are doing blood donations to remove build up up specific things, but I was diagnosed with melanoma about 2 years ago. Now it's not a blood cancer (leukemia) and I have been cleared into recession, but I don't think I would want to donate my blood since a history diagnoses. 

What do you think could be different approaches to having blood removed to balance out and the body make a fresh mass amount of blood cells?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 28, 2015)

You can always try blood letting. Joli has a great write up on that subject among many others.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12512-Joli-s-therapeutic-phlebotomy


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 28, 2015)

Man that is the manliest thread I've ever read, whoa rhyme in no thyme


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 28, 2015)

PHOENIX said:


> I noticed many are doing blood donations to remove build up up specific things, but I was diagnosed with melanoma about 2 years ago. Now it's not a blood cancer (leukemia) and I have been cleared into recession, but I don't think I would want to donate my blood since a history diagnoses.
> 
> What do you think could be different approaches to having blood removed to balance out and the body make a fresh mass amount of blood cells?



Blood donating doesnt work as well as its hyped to be anyway so do t worry about that. Your body is constantly making new blood cells so you dont have to donate to make fresh ones...donating blood to drop hematocrit/rbc is a very short lived fix. If your having a hemo/rbc increase issue than you will still have that issue soon after donating. I would talk to your doc before you do anything with your blood as leukemia is nothing to fk around with even in recession


----------



## PHOENIX (Mar 28, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> You can always try blood letting. Joli has a great write up on that subject among many others.
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12512-Joli-s-therapeutic-phlebotomy



I would need to learn how to properly insert a needle to the vein without damaging first. Any advice on where she may have learned? I asked, but last year was the lost recent post, so just in case she doesn't respond, I wat to ask here too.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 29, 2015)

tie off your arm, sitting on the bathtub next to the toilet, stick a 18 gu pin in a vein, let blood run into the toilet, i do about a 1/4 of a pint every other month ( i donate the month in between )


----------



## stonetag (Mar 29, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> You can always try blood letting. Joli has a great write up on that subject among many others.
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12512-Joli-s-therapeutic-phlebotomy


I remember that thread, you gotta remember Jol is tough as old rawhide, and maybe as wrinkled, never seen him..lol


----------



## PHOENIX (Mar 30, 2015)

Ken - That sounds slightly unsanitary. lol So you use just a syringe pin? No tubing to guide it from pin to collection storage/disposal device?

Stone tag - lol


----------

